# AMT 76 Caprice with Trailer Kit



## john65 (Aug 4, 2013)

This kit seems to be reaching some lofty prices out there. Was this a Limited Edition or Hobby exclusive or does the trailer drive up the price?

Thanks,
john


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I never heard of one with a trailer so that may be the reason for the price...


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Had this kit back in the early '70s and at that time it was under the MPC label and the car body was prepainted gold. And if I remember right it was a '73 Caprice rather than a '76.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It was an MPC kit and a 73... I don't recall it ever being reissued, at least in its original form, which probably accounts for its value today.

MPC 1/25 1973 Chevrolet Caprice 454 - Factory Painted Body - With Tilt Bed Trailer - Build as a Tow Car or Stock, 1-7304-250


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> It was an MPC kit and a 73... I don't recall it ever being reissued, at least in its original form, which probably accounts for its value today.
> 
> MPC 1/25 1973 Chevrolet Caprice 454 - Factory Painted Body - With Tilt Bed Trailer - Build as a Tow Car or Stock, 1-7304-250


That be it, and I think I still got a piece or 2 of the trailer.


----------



## iowajazzwriter (Mar 16, 2013)

djnick66 said:


> It was an MPC kit and a 73... I don't recall it ever being reissued, at least in its original form, which probably accounts for its value today.
> 
> MPC 1/25 1973 Chevrolet Caprice 454 - Factory Painted Body - With Tilt Bed Trailer - Build as a Tow Car or Stock, 1-7304-250


I think that this was an annual kit in the early 70s--at least 73 through 76.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Would love to see what the finished car looked like from the factory. The box art is just beautiful! 🤙


----------

